# Marianna Fl Show



## Dkminis (Apr 3, 2008)

*Anyone going to the Marianna, Fl. Show this weekend?*


----------



## Sharron (Apr 3, 2008)

I believ Leah Johnson is driving down to it...just know she is attending a show in FL...Look her up!


----------



## Dkminis (Apr 3, 2008)

Dkminis said:


> *Anyone going to the Marianna, Fl. Show this weekend?*
> 
> *
> *


*
She is taking one of my studs, just wonted to know if anyone on here was going. I don't know anything about this show*

*
Fay*


----------



## Lisa Strass (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know anyone going to the Marianna, FL show, but I do know quite a few people going to the show in Lufkin, TX that starts today.


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, Leah is hauling a trailer load again this year! I'm a little bummed because I couldn't go, but I am sending my yearling Foundation filly, Pondering Oaks Sweet N Lo to her new home via Leah! This will be the 3rd foal sent out of state (100%!!




) and the 2nd foal out of Kimble's Sweet Sue to go to FL.

It was a lot of fun last year and the show office was so wonderful to us! I'd like to go next year if it fits in the schedule.


----------

